# Are 02 extensions needed



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

For an 04 model are the front two 02 sensor extensions needed for longtubes. I'm going to have my exhaust guy fab up a midpipe for cheap so I wont need any for the rear.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it depends on the brand/length. My SLP LTs did not.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Depends also on what manufacturer offers what. My JBA LTs came with the extensions, replacement bolts and nice gaskets included the price of the LTs.


----------

